

Ask HN: Anyone interested in a Sydney HN Meetup? - jlangenauer

That's Sydney, Australia - though I'm sure the one in Nova Scotia is lovely.
======
andrewtj
You guys might be interested in the Sydney Silicon Beach drinks — see
<http://siliconbeachaustralia.org/>

------
CyberFonic
Could be interesting. I'm at Sydney Uni - so inner west or Sydney CBD would
suit. Please e-mail me any more info : SydneyHN@CyberFonic.com

------
jlangenauer
Sounds like at least some people are keen - I'm happy to organise. I suspect
somewhere in the city would be best for everyone?

------
hellotoby
I would definitely come along to a Sydney meet and I know a few other people
who would be keen as well.

------
ozanonay
I'm interested. Could probably also work out a room/projector/wifi/beer
arrangement in Surry Hills.

------
andre3k1
I too am at Sydney Uni. Would be keen for a meetup!

------
peterwnicholls
Id be keen! peterwnicholls@gmail.com

------
huwshimi
I'm up for it. Are you organising?

------
ryszard99
count me in.

------
3KWA
indeed!

